# Goose house, Hazard Kentucky



## oldhippy (Feb 11, 2015)

Old Hippy Shoots Goose



 


Here the history 
Hazard KY Perry County - The Mother Goose House


----------



## mmaria (Feb 12, 2015)

interesting place


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 12, 2015)

I often wonder about places like this. One day some guy woke up and said "I think I'll build a new house and make it's roof look like a goose in a roaster." Maybe I don't drink enough. Thanks for sharing Ed.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 12, 2015)

So unique!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 12, 2015)

Rick58 said:


> I often wonder about places like this. One day some guy woke up and said "I think I'll build a new house and make it's roof look like a goose in a roaster." Maybe I don't drink enough. Thanks for sharing Ed.


Your right Rick, never been that drunk. I think the goose is nesting, and the owner is waiting for the eggs to hatch. Lol


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2015)

I love stuff like this! 

The question is not "Why should I build a roof shaped like a goose" but "Why *shouldn't* I?" 

Why? Because they can and because it's awesome


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 12, 2015)

limr said:


> I love stuff like this!
> 
> The question is not "Why should I build a roof shaped like a goose" but "Why *shouldn't* I?"
> 
> Why? Because they can and because it's awesome


Here's why this was built.
Hazard KY Perry County - The Mother Goose House


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2015)

I think I love it even more now


----------



## bribrius (Feb 12, 2015)

nice..... where is the dukes?????????


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 12, 2015)

I have family in hazard  Kentucky. Though, I think it was hazard county, not hazard the city. The big deal last time I was there was the Walmart that had recently gotten there. And their 2 screen theatre.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 12, 2015)

They're with Daisy.  Lol. Ed


----------



## waday (Feb 12, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I love stuff like this!
> ...





limr said:


> I think I love it even more now



I agree with @limr. After reading the story, I love it!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 12, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> I have family in hazard  Kentucky. Though, I think it was hazard county, not hazard the city. The big deal last time I was there was the Walmart that had recently gotten there. And their 2 screen theatre.


Pix, we now have a super Walmart and a Loews. What else could a person need. Everything else is two or three hours away.   Good distance.   Later. Ed


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 12, 2015)

How cute but I would hate to be the one to put new shingles on.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 12, 2015)

I love it!  Thanks for sharing.



oldhippy said:


> They're with Daisy.  Lol. Ed



Daisy


----------

